# Christmas/New Years Celebrations in Lebanon!



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Courtesy of Ahmed Itani









Courtesy of Ramez Adel


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm surprised that they placed a Christmas tree right by a mosque


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

^^ Welcome to Lebanon,my friend


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm amazed how you Lebanese celebrate christmas.
Lots of nice christmas trees, decorations and lights.


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Lebanon Christmas Decorations Ranked Top 3 World Wide


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Beirut welcoming 2010

Flickr
































































HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of qatar2622


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

DownTown Beirut NYE Fireworks SKY VIEW

The B-City, was light up with Fireworks welcoming 2010. BeirutNightLife.com lenses were there to cover it all from the sky, exclusive photos for your eyes only.
Happy New Year 2010, the Beirut and Beirut NightLife way!


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)




----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)

*NYE in Gemmayze*​




























































































































​


----------

